# Return on Gold Plated Pins from Eletronics



## greatgems (Jan 24, 2011)

Now i am having a hard time finding out Returns on Gold pins from electronics Like Computers

I have run some myself but i like to check returns other are receiving to see if my iodine leaching method is working well or not. 

I like to Know what more modern Computer pins should return 

per pound how many grams or fractions of a gram thanks of 90-99% gold 
should i be recovering on the low end and on the high end thanks

Joshua


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 24, 2011)

There are no data to answer your question. You cant compare your data with anybody else s data that would be mistake as there are too many variables involved.. 
You can however get one pound of identical pins from the same computer part, the same manufacturer, the same year and have something to show. Not trying to be smart or discourage you but the only answer is that: You will get that much of gold as you are able to get out.

One my friend took all pins, just desoldered from board with heat gun and after incredible amount of acids, time and problems with tin got 0.3 g from one kilo of pins. Go figure.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 24, 2011)

I think Patnor gave you a fair answer to that question, I can't see a way that you can have a true answer as to what exactly pins will return due to the different specs from different manufactures, wear and the ability of the refiner to recover the values in full. What you recover may be higher or lower than someone else, check your solutions after refining to make sure you have recovered all the values and you will have a guide as to what you can recover and at what price to buy them to make a profit.


----------



## greatgems (Jan 26, 2011)

i looking for safe low end return most people have got used to returning from standard fully plated computer pins and e prons pins since i come across alot of them. i know there is room for mistake and it differs just tell me per pound what you have been getting roughly


----------



## nickvc (Jan 27, 2011)

Joshua I'm sorry I'm no expert on e scrap and have rarely done any so I can't help.
My suggestion to you would be to get some assayed so you know exactly what to expect as a return. If your doing this as a full time business and buying volumes of this type of material it's crazy not to have accurate figures unless your paying very little for them.
I can get fire assays done here in the UK from $16 for gold or silver and if I was buying in volumes I would want to assay each batch especially if I was having to pay top dollar.


----------



## greatgems (Jan 27, 2011)

i have the access to assays i want to know how many grams of any quality gold people are pulling off of 

low quality pins 
medium grade pins 
and high grade pins


----------

